# readers drives........and i get to interview ????



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

got a gate service today booked for around 12pm and then i have the pleasure of doing a readers drives interview with a very sexy lady with a Great TT that has maybe a few mods...........and have been warned by John H to be a good boy for a change!!! ok who am i meeting for the interview?


----------



## smally4 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hollie ?


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Well from your sig I'd say Burns!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

no comment..............but pictures will be a plenty and yes i am doing a fair bit of travelling today for this.


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Def Hollie, she has my donor car!


----------



## ades tt 180 (Jun 19, 2011)

Try and get some bikini shots!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TT Stu-82 said:


> Def Hollie, she has my donor car!


what is a donor car stu? oops


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Gazzer said:


> TT Stu-82 said:
> 
> 
> > Def Hollie, she has my donor car!
> ...


Lol. Basically, everytime she strips something off her car I buy it off her and fit it to mine!

I've got her old Apex springs, Forge 007, just the engine to go and I'll be happy! You should have a good day, she's a good laugh


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

ades tt 180 said:


> Try and get some bikini shots!


This !!!!!!!!

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

topic has been moved from mainstream mk1 to ttoc ...........hmmm ikon you lurking again bud lol?

anyway yes i do have the pleasure of interviewing Hollie today with pics galore and of course i will buy the coffee's. i also have the pleasure of cooking food for her in the up coming BBq for the Rr day at tewkesbury in october. excited bunny here.........despite being under sentence of banned hung drawn and quarterded if i hash this up today.


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Gaz, what's the date and location of the RR day? I've looked in the Events section but can only find the threat about your juicy hotdog! ;-)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=274980 here you go stu...........will be a giggle for sure, come along and have some fun watching the dic* waving mob lol


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

what had all the makings of a decent thread you killed by moving it to here!!! at least let it run to the pics stage and then move it when completed.............hollie is hot tt news and exciting for the forum.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

tonksy26 said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> > Try and get some bikini shots!
> ...


This is why you need Facebook :-D


----------



## tonksy26 (Jan 31, 2011)

Adam-tt said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> > ades tt 180 said:
> ...


*signs back onto Facebook*


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

just spoke to the lady herself..........who is just about to start the cleaning process..........here we go


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

well what a lovely young lady Hollie is.....complete petrol head though lol. all pics and a full write up is being sent to John H for editing. thanks for the meet up Hollie it was an absoluTT pleasure to see you and that lovely car in the flesh!!!! the pearl effect in the paint looked fantastic and just in conversation i could tell how much you love that vehicle. see you at Adi and RR day xx


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Lmao to all the comment! (nervously looks through Facebook pics to find incriminating pics) lol

Thankyou gaz, it was lovely to meet you too! Think we were both not what eachother was expecting! Thankyou very much or the coffee too! Look forward to seeing end result! 

Stu- it's nice to see my parts live on through another TTer! still got my tiger seal if u wanna borrow it!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

holliett said:


> Lmao to all the comment! (nervously looks through Facebook pics to find incriminating pics) lol
> 
> Thankyou gaz, it was lovely to meet you too! Think we were both not what eachother was expecting! Thankyou very much or the coffee too! Look forward to seeing end result!
> 
> Stu- it's nice to see my parts live on through another TTer! still got my tiger seal if u wanna borrow it!


lmao.....you mean sat talking to a poor owld git with no teeth wasn't that bad after all then. did wonder why you helped me out of my chair :?


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

For some reason I missed your post gaz!

I was going to take your cups to the counter but you went to grab them too!

If that's what u mean by helping you out of your chair! Haha did think that after!  lmao


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

all info is with John H hun and awaiting what he is going to do now..........not sure why he asked for Big....Rear...Angle dimention tbh......funny chap at times


----------

